# September photo contest



## marshab1

September photo contest theme is "Last fun days of summer". Anything that your pups like to do in the summertime. Swimming, playing with buddies, running on the beach. Anything fun. 

So submit your favorite pictures until September 14, 2009 @ 10pm EST

The rules for this contest are posted in the thread link below. They may be modified from time to time, so please read very carefully.

The Rules!


----------



## Champ

Champ surfing the waves!


----------



## DNL2448

Brandy "Beetle" after her last trip to the coast 6 months before her trip to the bridge. She was so happy but tired. Guess I should have shown a little more of an action shot????


----------



## momtoMax

Champ said:


> Champ surfing the waves!


 OMG that's awesome!!!


----------



## jwemt81

The days of swimming will be missed until next year.


----------



## timberwolf

Champ said:


> Champ surfing the waves!


That's a cool picture!!!
I would definitely have that one enlarged


----------



## esSJay

Here's Skoker enjoying swimming in his lake this summer at our cottage


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Max and Mojo were both trying to get a large grasshopper. Not a lot of action... just being buddy-buddy and teaming up for a cause.


----------



## EvilNessCroft

Here's Molly catching her ball!


----------



## Riley's Mom

Here's Riley with his Chuck It. He never leaves home without it


----------



## moverking

Champ said:


> Champ surfing the waves!


Can I please keep a copy of this pic? I have a 'specials' folder of my absolute fav Golden pics...just for me, would never share it....
Awesome...


----------



## coppers-mom

Good photos and that Champ one is awesome. Talk about a water dog!
I'm entering anyway.
Grilling at Old McDonald's farm.


----------



## Gwen

Those dog days of summer........


----------



## Noey

He is the most happy/having the most fun when he is wet.


----------



## Heidi965

Maya and Jake swimming.


----------



## chrispassmore

*total ecstasy!*

Sammie is 8 months old in this photo (is 9 months now) and absolutely loves playing in the marshy swamp!


----------



## esSJay

Noey said:


> He is the most happy/having the most fun when he is wet.


Adorable pic! He reminds me a lot of "Mad's_Mom"'s dog (some pics here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=59864 ). Beautiful eyes!


----------



## Angel_Kody

Champ said:


> Champ surfing the waves!


 
There are some great pictures already but this one is AWESOME!!! A body surfing golden! That's great!!


----------



## Champ

moverking said:


> Can I please keep a copy of this pic? I have a 'specials' folder of my absolute fav Golden pics...just for me, would never share it....
> Awesome...


Sure you can! Thanks everyone! Great photos!


----------



## rik6230

Great photos. Champ surfing the waves is awesome.


----------



## Doodle

Brady's not a real big swimmer yet, but he loves riding around the lake in our pontoon boat in Maine.


----------



## SimTek

The Summer days have all been fun
My swimming pool was destroyed by the rays of the sun
The leaves are changing,the start of Fall
All I have now are my sticks and my ball
Samantha


----------



## fuzzbuzz

SimTek said:


> The Summer days have all been fun
> My swimming pool was destroyed by the rays of the sun
> The leaves are changing,the start of Fall
> All I have now are my sticks and my ball
> Samantha


LOVE the poem! Cute. Poor little doggie in the empty pool


----------



## momtoMax

Take time to smell the flowers while you still can!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom

Bogey finds a giant stick - his favorite thing in life!


----------



## Bogey's Mom

Bogey finds a GIANT stick - his favorite thing. Sorry for two posts - the last one didn't work properly.


----------



## Paxton

*Paxtons late days of summer*

Here is Paxton enjoying a day on the river fishing with his dad (in the background).


Love the surfing the waves pic.


----------



## Lucky's mom

coppers-mom said:


> Good photos and that Champ one is awesome. Talk about a water dog!
> I'm entering anyway.
> Grilling at Old McDonald's farm.


 
Oh goodness. This picture is priceless.


----------



## Merlins mom

Merlin is only a retriever in the water! This is one of my favorite pics (can you tell since it's also my siggie pic?).


----------



## Merlins mom

That picture of Champ bodysurfing is just awesome!


----------



## NancyLu

*Summer Lynn Photo Contest*

Summer Lynn will miss her softballs!


----------



## Tanyac

Champ said:


> Champ surfing the waves!


That pic is awesome!!!!

Here's Obi and Izzie yesterday swimming in the river. The caption would be "Doh, I know I left it here... somewhere!!!!"


----------



## Ljilly28

Last Connecticut romp of the summer - Tango, Finn, and Tally panting from a twenty minute long spree of chasing Finn (who had a stick in his mouth) over the hills&through the woods. . .


----------



## Finn's Fan

Finn looks quite pleased with himself for initiating the romp! Lovely photo, Jill.


----------



## coppers-mom

Summer Lynn had me laughing out loud!


----------



## tippykayak

Ajax, ready for action.


----------



## Ljilly28

Ajax is a beautiful puppy.


----------



## coppers-mom

_Ajax is a beautiful puppy. _
Yeah - he makes my heart go pit-a-pat,


----------



## Ljilly28

Finn, in the photo above is Ajax's Uncle Finn- for some reason, it cracks me up when dogs are related like that. Riley, in the Chuckit picture, is Tally's Uncle Riley.


----------



## tippykayak

Ajax says thank you for the kind words. Right now, he is recuperating from what is probably giardia and sleeping on the couch.


----------



## Doodle

tippykayak said:


> Ajax says thank you for the kind words. Right now, he is recuperating from what is probably giardia and sleeping on the couch.


Oh Brian, I am so sorry to here this. It's bad enough to go through this once, but twice...ugh. Having had a long and horrific experience with this, my heart goes out to you and to poor Jax. Please give him a hug for me and I hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## tippykayak

Doodle said:


> Oh Brian, I am so sorry to here this. It's bad enough to go through this once, but twice...ugh. Having had a long and horrific experience with this, my heart goes out to you and to poor Jax. Please give him a hug for me and I hope he recovers quickly.


With any luck, his immune system is grown up enough that the Flagyl will give him enough of an advantage to kick it quickly and indefinitely. Thanks for the moral support!


----------



## Bogey's Mom

How can I possibly pick?!?! Jill and Brian shouldn't be allowed to enter the same contest. I refuse to pick between my precious Ajax and Jill's crew which includes my girl crush, Tango.


----------



## tippykayak

Bogey's Mom said:


> How can I possibly pick?!?! Jill and Brian shouldn't be allowed to enter the same contest. I refuse to pick between my precious Ajax and Jill's crew which includes my girl crush, Tango.


Tee hee! Don't the rules allow you to vote for multiple photos now?


----------



## Bogey's Mom

tippykayak said:


> Tee hee! Don't the rules allow you to vote for multiple photos now?


I have a better idea. Just send me Ajax and Tango and I'll see who looks the best in person. But I can't be held responsible if you never get them back.


----------



## Ljilly28

Well, that would be quite the energy tornado arriving to you from the east coast: Tango+Ajax+Bogey = Emily's perfect storm, lol


----------



## Bogey's Mom

Yea, I thought about that. But I bet I'd get in shape really fast!


----------



## tippykayak

Ljilly28 said:


> Well, that would be quite the energy tornado arriving to you from the east coast: Tango+Ajax+Bogey = Emily's perfect storm, lol


No tennis ball would be safe.


----------



## Bogey's Mom

tippykayak said:


> No tennis ball would be safe.


Good thing we have plenty of those around! We get all the leftovers from Cris' team.


----------



## Ronna

*September Morn 9/09/09*

Here is Karlie taking a drink this morning.................


----------



## Ambesi

First of all, I LOVE Champ's surfing picture. That is WAY cool!

Winchester's favorite thing about summer is just pal'in around and exploring with his boy.


----------



## FinnTastic

[/IMG]


----------



## Rob's GRs

There are so many great pictures here for this months contest.......


----------



## goldhaven

Ambesi said:


> First of all, I LOVE Champ's surfing picture. That is WAY cool!
> 
> Winchester's favorite thing about summer is just pal'in around and exploring with his boy.


I love this photo


----------



## coppers-mom

Ronna: your pic of Karlie is so pretty. I love that blue, blue water. Blue and red goes well together.

Winchester and his boy pic absolutely captures the magic between a kid (or grown-up) and his dog. I love that picture.


----------



## Jo Ellen

I know this picture isn't going to win anything, and it's cropped to boot. I just love how the fall light captured her beautiful colors. She was much younger in this photo and very much in her prime


----------



## coppers-mom

What a pretty girl Daisy is and I love the look in her eyes. What a sweet soul!


----------



## Cam's Mom

Daisy's face reminds me so much of Campbell when he was younger...she wins my heart every time!!!! She has the same soft, wise eyes, and calm expression.

So many great pictures....


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Ambesi said:


> Winchester's favorite thing about summer is just pal'in around and exploring with his boy.


What a wonderful moment you've captured there! Looks like there's something pretty interesting just out of camera shot - perhaps a turtle?
I hope you'll frame that one - it's precious!


----------



## Heidi36oh

I can't beat Champ's surfing..that's a great picture!


----------



## marshab1

It's that time be on the lookout for the poll to be posted soon.


----------

